# Beckhoff vs. Siemens CPU1200



## MatthiasSt (2 Januar 2011)

Hallo, ich vergleiche Siemens mit Beckhoff und bräuchte etwas Hilfe.

Ich bin auf der suche nach einer  SPS von Beckhoff die etwa gleichwertig der CPU1200 entspricht. Ist für kleinere Steuerungsaufgaben gedacht.
An die CPU soll über Ethernet ein Touchpanel eines anderen Herstellers (X) angeschlossen werden und auch das Firmennetzwerk um Änderungen vom Büro aus vorzunehmen.

Was haltet Ihr von der BC-Serie oder dem BX9000 von Beckhoff oder ist es ehr unüblich BC oder BX als Steuerung zu verwenden?

Welche Steuerung könntet ihr mir empfehlen?

vielen Dank
Matthias


----------



## Chräshe (2 Januar 2011)

Hallo Matthias,

 "kleinere Steuerungsaufgaben" sind ein sehr weiter Begriff. Ich würde auch nicht einfach einen Vergleich zwischen 2 verschiedenen Systemen anstellen, sondern lieber mal untersuchen wo deine Schwerpunkte sind.


Anwendung eher im Sondermaschinenbau / eher Serienmaschine
Anwendung vieler Servos  / die Verwendung von einem FU  ist bereits die Ausnahme
...
 Wie heißt der Hersteller (X) vom Touchpanel richtig?
 Welcher Type soll eingesetzt werden?
 Wieso steht das schon fest, wenn die Steuerung noch unbekannt ist? 

  Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## thomass5 (2 Januar 2011)

MatthiasSt schrieb:


> ...
> 
> und auch das Firmennetzwerk um Änderungen vom Büro aus vorzunehmen.
> 
> ...



Egal welche Steuerung, davon halte ich nicht viel. Datensicherung vom Büro aus meinetwegen, aber Änderungen an einer Anlage, die ich nicht sehe und Überblicken kann und dann etwas zu Klump fahren, weil der Bediener gerade im Moment der Änderung den Startknopf drückt ...

Beckhoff ist schon ziemlich ausgereift, was man von der 1200 nicht wirklich sagen kann (siehe diverse Beiträge hier im Forum) könnte aber noch werden. Am Schluß hängt aber alles zusammen wie Vorkenntnisse in der Programmierung, Aufgabe der Steuerung, Visualisierung, und und und. 
Thomas


----------



## MatthiasSt (3 Januar 2011)

@Chräshe
Anwendung ist im Sondermaschinenbau.
Der Hersteller des Panels steht noch offen wahrscheinlich SÜTRON oder so also auf jeden Fall einer mit Ethernet und ADS-Protokoll.

@thomass5 Ja da ist was dran und Grundkenntnisse besitze ich.

Aber eigentlich geht es mir darum ob die BX oder BC Serie überhaupt diese Aufgabe bewerkstelligen kann ohne groß Änderungen vorzunehmen. Also HMI über Ethernet und Netzwerkanbindung. 
Da ich ja für HMI und Netzwerk 2 Ethernet-Schnittstellen brauche müsste ich den BC9120 nehmen oder?

Es gibt auch den CX8095 der  ist nicht viel teurer und hat eine TwinCAT Runtime dabei. Nur leider vermute ich das man kein HMI anschließen kann.
Kann das sein?

vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## thomass5 (3 Januar 2011)

MatthiasSt schrieb:


> @thomass5 Ja da ist was dran und Grundkenntnisse besitze ich.



Grundkenntnisse in was Siemens/Beckhoff ?



MatthiasSt schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich geht es mir darum ob die BX oder BC Serie überhaupt diese Aufgabe bewerkstelligen kann ohne groß Änderungen vorzunehmen. Also HMI über Ethernet und Netzwerkanbindung.
> Da ich ja für HMI und Netzwerk 2 Ethernet-Schnittstellen brauche müsste ich den BC9120 nehmen oder?



... die 1200 hat auch nur 1 Ethernetschnittstelle und wofür gibt es denn einen Switch?

Thomas


----------



## Chräshe (3 Januar 2011)

MatthiasSt schrieb:


> @Chräshe
> Anwendung ist im Sondermaschinenbau.
> Der Hersteller des Panels steht noch offen wahrscheinlich SÜTRON oder so also auf jeden Fall einer mit Ethernet und ADS-Protokoll.
> 
> ...



Hallo Matthias,

 der CX8095 ist ganz neu  -  und noch nicht lieferbar. Wenn es ihn gibt, kann er noch ein bisschen mehr als der  BC9120...

 Aber nochmal zu deiner Anwendung. Sind da Servos im Spiel?  
 Was soll die Maschine alles können?

 Sieh dir mal die CX5000 oder CX1000 an. Oder vielleicht wäre ein  CP66xx mit EK1100 die bessere Wahl...

 Bei einer Sondermaschine macht es keinen Sinn an der Steuerung 500€ zu sparen und dann 1500€ an Mehraufwand an der Software und Inbetriebnahme zu haben...

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## MatthiasSt (3 Januar 2011)

@thomass5
in Siemens

@Chräshe
Hab gerade erfahren das BC9120 ehr nicht geeignet ist für ein Panel über Ethernet.
aber CPxx mit EK1100 ist ein guter Tip vielen Dank werde aber erst mal den CX9000 näher untersuchen. 
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Chräshe (3 Januar 2011)

MatthiasSt schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von der BC-Serie oder dem BX9000 von Beckhoff oder ist es ehr unüblich BC oder BX als Steuerung zu verwenden?
> 
> Welche Steuerung könntet ihr mir empfehlen?
> 
> ...



Hallo Matthias,

 leider weiß ich nur, dass du eine Steuerung suchst, die vielleicht von Beckhoff sein soll.
 Für eine gezielte Beratung ist das etwas spärlich. 
Hast du Angst aus Versehen Betriebsgeheimnisse zu verraten?  

Letzter Versuch – was machst du mit dem Ding, was ist dir wichtig?


Pneumatik mit einfachen Rückmeldungen         a x Stück
Pneumatische Druckregelung
Frequenz- Umrichter
Servo- Applikationen
...
Rezeptur-Verwaltung
Alarmhistorie
Daten protokollieren
Benutzerverwaltung
...
Wenn dir noch was einfällt – nur raus damit... 
Der BC9120 unterstützt die Protokolle TwinCAT ADS und Modbus TCP. 
Ob von Sütron der BC auch unterstützt wird, weiß ich nicht. 
Ob ein BC ausreichen würde, kann man ohne zusätzliche Info sicherlich
nicht beantworten...

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## MSB (3 Januar 2011)

MatthiasSt schrieb:


> @Chräshe
> Hab gerade erfahren das BC9120 ehr nicht geeignet ist für ein Panel über Ethernet.
> aber CPxx mit EK1100 ist ein guter Tip vielen Dank werde aber erst mal den CX9000 näher untersuchen.
> Danke für die Hilfe.



Definiere bitte "Habe Erfahren" ...
Von Beckhoff, von einem bekannten, oder wo?

Der BC9120 ist ein Ethernet-Controller in der Leistungsmäßig kleinsten Ausbaustufe,
aber mit den wesentlichen Kommunikationsfunktionen die für ein HMI benötigt werden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MatthiasSt (5 Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Ihr habt mir schon weiter geholfen.
Die CPU wär für ein paar Zylinder gewesen.
Aber ich vergleiche nun die BC9120.

Nun hab ich noch eine Frage bezüglich der Technischen Daten.

Die Siemens 1200 hat 
  25 Kbyte Arbeitsspeicher und 
1 MB Ladespeicher.

Im Datenblatt des BC9120 werden 

Datenspeicher mit 128 Kbyte  
  Source-Code-Speicher 128 Kbyte
Programmspeicher mit 128 Kbyte 
  Remanente Daten 2 kByte
  Persistente Daten 1000 Byte
  Angegeben.

Wie kann ich das miteinander vergleichen?
Ist bei Beckhoff der Persistente Speicher der Ladespeicher?



Vielen Dank

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## drfunfrock (6 Januar 2011)

Grob gesagt, hast du 128k für dein Programm und 128k für Variablen. Dann gibts noch ein bisschen Speicher für Variablen, die bei Stromausfall nicht gleich im Nirwana verschwinden. 

Ich finde, 128k für Variablen ist schon nett. Das reicht für 2*65636 digital IOs :TOOL:

Und die 128k Programmspeicher reichen auch ewig.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Januar 2011)

Wobei ich in der Leistungsklasse der Beckhoff Busklemmen-Controller eher zu einer Wago-SPS greifen würde. Von der Bauform und den E/A-Karten (zumindest den Standard digitalen und analogen) sind diese identisch. 

Ich habe den BC9120 hier zu Hause, allerdings eine ältere Version mit mageren 16kB Programmspeicher. Dabei habe ich das Gefühl dass Beckhoff sich eher auf die "großen" CX Steuerungen konzentriert und die BCs so nebenher mitlaufen.
Zumindest sind die BC im TwinCAT System-Manager äußerst seltsam zu konfigurieren, und wenn man viel an dem Gerät rumspielt, kommt es durchaus auch mal vor dass das Teil garnicht mehr über Ethernet zu erreichen ist (z.B. nach Änderung der Hardware, Gerät importieren o.Ä).


----------



## Feldbus (7 Januar 2011)

Thomas,
eine 16 kByte Steuerung gab es bei Beckhoff noch nie, das kann nicht sein. Die kleinsten Steuerung sind die BCxx50 und die haben 48 kByte Programmspeicher. 
Die neueren BCs von Beckhoff (erkennt man an der Endung 20 oder 50) können mit dem SystemManager konfiguriert werden. Die "alten" Steuerungen haben ein festes Prozessabbild und sind nicht mit dem SystemManager zu parametrieren.
Eigentlich alles ganz einfach, wenn man es verstanden hat 

Gruß


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Januar 2011)

Feldbus schrieb:


> Thomas,
> eine 16 kByte Steuerung gab es bei Beckhoff noch nie, das kann nicht sein. Die kleinsten Steuerung sind die BCxx50 und die haben 48 kByte Programmspeicher.
> Die neueren BCs von Beckhoff (erkennt man an der Endung 20 oder 50) können mit dem SystemManager konfiguriert werden. Die "alten" Steuerungen haben ein festes Prozessabbild und sind nicht mit dem SystemManager zu parametrieren.
> Eigentlich alles ganz einfach, wenn man es verstanden hat


16384 Bytes Datenspeicher hat meine (+2048 Bytes remanent), nicht Programmspeicher. Zumindest ist das der Wert den ich beim Übersetzen angezeigt bekomme. Da ich bei der Steuerungskonfiguration nur die ganz grobe Zielplattform "BCxx50" angeben kann (hier fangen die Seltsamkeiten schon an, wieso muss ich einen BC9120 als BCxx50 konfigurieren?). Wenn also die neuen BC9120 128kB Daten haben, bringt mir das garnichts, da mein TwinCAT denkt er hätte nur 16 kB. Laut Ressourcenanzeige hat mein BC auch nur 25% Plc Data belegt.

Im Unterschied zu den Siemens SPS gibt es bei TwinCAT auch keine Temp-Variablen, bzw. werden Temps genauso wie statische Variablen gehandhabt und verbrauchen dementsprechend Speicher.


----------



## Feldbus (7 Januar 2011)

16 kByte pro Datensegment, bei dir stehen die Datensegment sicher auf 2. Eines wird intern verwendet und eins für ein SPS Programm. Du kannst die Anzahl der Datensegment erhöhen wenn nötig. 
Im PLC Control unter Arbeitsbereich\Übersetzungsoptionen. Aber du scheinst es ja nicht zu benötigen sonst hätte der compiler ja schon gemeckert - aber wenn du mal mehr Daten brauchst einfach die Segmente erhöher, das geht halt bis 128 k Byte - max sind also 8 Datensegmente.

Was meinst du mit Temp Variablen, sagt mir nichts.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Januar 2011)

Feldbus schrieb:


> 16 kByte pro Datensegment, bei dir stehen die Datensegment sicher auf 2. Eines wird intern verwendet und eins für ein SPS Programm. Du kannst die Anzahl der Datensegment erhöhen wenn nötig.
> Im PLC Control unter Arbeitsbereich\Übersetzungsoptionen. Aber du scheinst es ja nicht zu benötigen sonst hätte der compiler ja schon gemeckert - aber wenn du mal mehr Daten brauchst einfach die Segmente erhöher, das geht halt bis 128 k Byte - max sind also 8 Datensegmente.


Danke, probiere ich gleich mal aus. Mir ist der Speicher schon ausgegangen, darum habe ich das Programm momentan auf unter 16 kB Datenspeicher zusammengestrichen. Ansonsten lässt sich das Projekt auch garnicht übersetzen.


Feldbus schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Temp Variablen, sagt mir nichts.




```
VAR_TEMP
  temp_var : INT;
END_VAR
```
Wenn ich eine Variable so in einem FB deklariere benötigt sie Speicherplatz vom Datenspeicher. Dabei sollte man annehmen dass solche Daten auf einem Stack oder einem anderen Speicherbereich für flüchtige Daten gelegt werden sollten.


----------



## MatthiasSt (7 Januar 2011)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Grob gesagt, hast du 128k für dein Programm und 128k für Variablen. Dann gibts noch ein bisschen Speicher für Variablen, die bei Stromausfall nicht gleich im Nirwana verschwinden.
> 
> Ich finde, 128k für Variablen ist schon nett. Das reicht für 2*65636 digital IOs :TOOL:
> 
> Und die 128k Programmspeicher reichen auch ewig.



Danke für die Antwort.
Ich weiß aber leider nicht genau wie ich das mit der CPU1200 vergleichen soll.
Gibt es bei Beckhoff überhaupt einen Ladespeicher oder ist Ladespeicher=Programmspeicher? Was würde man bei Beckhoff unter Arbeitsspeicher verstehen?


----------



## Cassandra (7 Januar 2011)

MatthiasSt schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> Ich weiß aber leider nicht genau wie ich das mit der CPU1200 vergleichen soll.
> Gibt es bei Beckhoff überhaupt einen Ladespeicher oder ist Ladespeicher=Programmspeicher? Was würde man bei Beckhoff unter Arbeitsspeicher verstehen?



Hallo Matthias,
 bis wann musst du denn deine Hausaufgabe abgeben?
 Poste doch hier mal die komplette Aufgabenstellung,  
 dann kann dir bestimmt jemand helfen. 

 LG Cassandra


----------



## drfunfrock (8 Januar 2011)

MatthiasSt schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> Ich weiß aber leider nicht genau wie ich das mit der CPU1200 vergleichen soll.
> Gibt es bei Beckhoff überhaupt einen Ladespeicher oder ist Ladespeicher=Programmspeicher? Was würde man bei Beckhoff unter Arbeitsspeicher verstehen?



Bei Beckhoff hast du statt irgendwelcher Merker Variablen. Die Variablen entsprechen dem, wass du in Visual Basic oder C hast. Du kannst auch Variablen mit einem Aus- oder Eingang verlinken, um diese zu beeinflussen.

Damit gibt es grob gesagt nur Programmspeicher für dein Programm und Speicher für deine Variablen. Es gibt damit auch keinen extra Bereich für die Zuordnung zu deinen Klemmen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Januar 2011)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Bei Beckhoff hast du statt irgendwelcher Merker Variablen. Die Variablen entsprechen dem, wass du in Visual Basic oder C hast. Du kannst auch Variablen mit einem Aus- oder Eingang verlinken, um diese zu beeinflussen.



Merker gibt es bei Beckhoff genauso wie bei der 1200. Bei den BC haben diese sogar eine besondere Funktion, z.B. kann per Modbus nur auf die Merkerbereiche zugegriffen werden.
Bei Siemens programmiert auch heutzutage (hoffentlich) jeder nur noch symbolisch, also besteht hier auch kein Unterschied. Die Möglichkeit des direkten Adressierens besteht aber im Gegensatz zu TwinCAT.



drfunfrock schrieb:


> Damit gibt es grob gesagt nur Programmspeicher für dein Programm und Speicher für deine Variablen. Es gibt damit auch keinen extra Bereich für die Zuordnung zu deinen Klemmen.



Ich würde meinen auch bei Beckhoff (BC) gibt es zwei Speicherbereiche für das Programm. Das Wort Ladespeicher findet man aber (außer im Bereich der Haustechnik) nur in Verbindung mit Siemens. Meine Interpretation der Speicher sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Zum Unterschied Ladespeicher / Arbeitsspeicher kann man sich einen normalen PC hernehmen:
Der "Ladespeicher" ist hier die Festplatte. Dort liegt z.B. bei Windows eine exe welche das Programm darstellt. Zur Ausführung wird das Programm in den Arbeitsspeicher geladen.

Bei der Siemens 1200 ist der Ladespeicher die MMC-Karte, bei den Beckhoff BC ist der Ladespeicher ein interner Flash-Speicher.
Zur Programmausführung wird das Programm in beiden Fällen von der MMC bzw. vom Flash in den Arbeitsspeicher geladen.
Bei der 1200 wird das Programm bei Übertragung direkt auf die MMC geschrieben. Bei den BC überträgst du das Programm in den Arbeitsspeicher.
Um bei den Beckhoff BC das Programm in den Flash abzulegen, musst du explizit ein Boot-Projekt erzeugen.

Anmerkung:
Es gibt auch (Mikro-)Controller die das Programm direkt vom Flash-Speicher ausführen (z.B. die Atmel AVR).


----------



## Cassandra (9 Januar 2011)

Hallo drfunfrock, hallo Thomas, 
unser Matthias kann das so unmöglich 1:1 als Hausaufgabe übernehmen.
Bitte künftig eine genauere und klarere Ausdrucksform! 

@Matthias: Ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte...


MatthiasSt schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> Ich weiß aber leider nicht genau wie ich das mit der CPU1200 vergleichen soll.
> Gibt es bei Beckhoff überhaupt einen Ladespeicher oder ist  Ladespeicher=Programmspeicher? Was würde man bei Beckhoff unter  Arbeitsspeicher verstehen?


Hallo Matthias,
So richtig kommt immer noch nicht rüber, was du mit was vergleichen willst.
Es gibt leider so viele Steuerungen mit unterschiedlichen Speicher-Philosophien und Technologien, dass pauschale Aussagen fast immer falsch sind.  

Falls deine Frage den BC9120 betrifft – hier sieht es so aus...


Programmspeicher _ 128 kByte         
Datenspeicher ____                  128 kByte__ (-> Arbeitsspeicher, geht nach Spannungsausfall verloren)
Remanente Daten___        2 kByte___ (werden bei 'Online Reset' oder 'Bereinigen' initialisiert)
Persistente Daten___ 1 kByte___ (werden nur bei 'Urlöschen' initialisiert)
 Von einem „Ladespeicher“ habe ich bei Beckhoff noch nie gelesen. Was in der SPS im Detail abgeht ist mir ziemlich Wurst, solange das passiert was ich erwarte. Wenn du im InfoSys suchst, wirst du allerdings einen „Source Code Speicher“ finden.  
=> Selber lesen macht schlau... 

LG Cassandra


----------



## MatthiasSt (9 Januar 2011)

Ja bei Info Sys war ich auch schon danke.
Eigentlich muss ich nur noch wissen was man beim BC9120 als  Arbeitsspeicher versteht?
Der Rest ist mittlerweile klar.

Nochmal wegen der Aufgabe. Es ist keine Hausaufgabe sondern  ein Vergleich den ich für meine Technikerarbeit benötige. Wollte eben wissen ob der BC1920 besser oder gleich ist wie die CPU1200.


----------



## Feldbus (10 Januar 2011)

Der BC9x20 hat 256 k Byte Arbeitsspeicher der sich in Daten- und Prorammspeicher zu gleichen Teilen aufteilt. Die BC9x00 haben 128 k Byte Arbeitsspeicher wobei hier 64 k Byte Programmspeicher und 64 k Byte Datenspeicher zur Verfügung stehen. Dieser Arbeitspeicher kann auch dynamisch verändert werden, allerdings nur zu lasten des Programmspeichers. Also machst du den Datenspeicher größer verlierst du Programmspeicher. 
Der Datenspeicher braucht nur flüchtigen Speicher also RAM. Der Programmspeicher braucht RAM und Flash (also da wo das Bootprojekt gespeicht wird). Der RAM wird sicher noch größer sein als die 256 k Byte denn irgendwo muss die Firmware ja auch ausgeführt werden.

Zusammengefasst:
BC9x00 128 kByte Arbeitsspeicher 128 kByte - Datenspeicher = Programmspeicher (max. 64k)
BC9x20 256 kByte 128 k Byte Daten-/Programmspeicher
BX9000 512 kByte 256 k Byte Daten-/Programmspeicher

Ich hoffe das hat dir geholfen.
Gruß


----------



## drfunfrock (10 Januar 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Merker gibt es bei Beckhoff genauso wie bei der 1200.



Das bestreite ich erst einmal. Vielleicht ist ja jemand schlauer als ich  ??? Man kann Variable mit einer festen IO-Adresse verlinken, um diese dann im Systemmanager mit den IOs zu verlinken. Das Prinzip der Variablen wird durch die doppelte Verlinkung nicht irgendwie  geändert. 

Somit kann ich immer auf den symbolischen Namen zugreifen wie z.B. "Ausgang_StartSelbstzerstoerung := True" und brauch nicht so etwas wie M782.2 zu schreiben. Letzteres ist eine Krankheit aus der guten alten Zeit, als es noch keine vernünftigen Assembler gab. Damals hab ich noch Programme per Hex-Monitor in den Microcomputer gehackt  (Das macht den wahren Mann aus!) Keiner wird bei Beckhoff freiwillig keine Symbole benutzen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Januar 2011)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Das bestreite ich erst einmal. Vielleicht ist ja jemand schlauer als ich  ??? Man kann Variable mit einer festen IO-Adresse verlinken, um diese dann im Systemmanager mit den IOs zu verlinken. Das Prinzip der Variablen wird durch die doppelte Verlinkung nicht irgendwie  geändert.


Weiß nicht was du meinst. In Twincat/Codesys gibt es eben Merker (name AT %MW0). Ob man das braucht oder nicht ist eine andere Sache, vorhanden sind sie genauso wie bei Siemens. Nur dass man bei Siemens auch nicht-symbolisch darauf zugreifen kann. Stammt eben noch aus der alten Klappertechnikzeit wo ein Merker ein Hilfsschütz darstellen sollte.


----------



## drfunfrock (10 Januar 2011)

Praktisch gesehen wird der Merker eben nicht benutzt. Man sollte allerdings im diesem Rahmen auch darauf hinweisen, das Code nach IEC für Symbole ausgelegt ist. 
Der Kram mit den Merkern ist wahrscheinlich aus Kompatiblitätsgründen belassen wurden.


----------



## BerndAllgäu (10 Januar 2011)

Wenn Variablen auf einen Merkerbereich gelegt werden bekommen sie dadurch einen Festen Speicherbereich in einer eigenen Indexgruppe zugewiesen. Kann wichtig werden wenn man über ADS ohne Variablennamen zugreifen muß/möchte.

Nur so als Randinformation...

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Cassandra (11 Januar 2011)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> *Das bestreite ich erst einmal*. Vielleicht ist ja jemand schlauer als ich  ??? Man kann Variable mit einer festen IO-Adresse verlinken, um diese dann im Systemmanager mit den IOs zu verlinken. Das Prinzip der Variablen wird durch die doppelte Verlinkung nicht irgendwie  geändert.
> 
> Somit kann ich immer auf den symbolischen Namen zugreifen wie z.B. "Ausgang_StartSelbstzerstoerung := True" und brauch nicht so etwas wie M782.2 zu schreiben. Letzteres ist eine Krankheit aus der guten alten Zeit, als es noch keine vernünftigen Assembler gab. Damals hab ich noch Programme per Hex-Monitor in den Microcomputer gehackt  (Das macht den wahren Mann aus!) Keiner wird bei Beckhoff freiwillig keine Symbole benutzen.





Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht was du meinst. In Twincat/Codesys  gibt es eben Merker (name AT %MW0). Ob man das braucht oder nicht ist  eine andere Sache, vorhanden sind sie genauso wie bei Siemens. *Nur dass  man bei Siemens auch nicht-symbolisch darauf zugreifen kann*. Stammt eben  noch aus der alten Klappertechnikzeit wo ein Merker ein Hilfsschütz  darstellen sollte.



Hallo drfunfrock, hallo Thomas,
ihr beide offenbart hier ein Wissen, von dem ich noch nie gehört habe. :s21:
Schreibt doch zusammen ein Buch. 

Es gibt zwar schon viel Bücher über das Thema SPS auf Basis der IEC 61131, ab ich bin mir sicher, dass eure Version einen viel höheren Unterhaltungswert hätte...
Ihr seid meine neuen Lieblinge! :s6:

LG Cassandra


----------



## BerndAllgäu (11 Januar 2011)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Hallo drfunfrock, hallo Thomas,
> ihr beide offenbart hier ein Wissen, von dem ich noch nie gehört habe. :s21:
> Schreibt doch zusammen ein Buch.
> 
> ...



Dam kann ich zustimmen... gefährliches Halbwissen *g*

lg Bernd


----------



## Superkater (11 Januar 2011)

Hallo Matthias,

ich arbeite bei Siemens, und die S7-1200 Familie wurde entwickelt, damit man kleinere Maschinen (nicht mehr als 20 Analog Input) zum Leben erweckt. Daher der kleinere Arbeitspeicher von 50kB bei S7-1214. Die S7-1212 mit 25kB würde ich nur bei ganz kleinen Applikationen einsetzen.

In Zukunft wird es auch die Möglichkeit von Safety in Verbindung mit der S7-1200 geben. Es wird auch dann größere CPUs mit mehr Ladespeicher geben.

In der früheren Firma habe ich auch mit Beckhoff Hardware gearbeitet (CX90xx). Da gibt einige unschöne Geschichten mit dieser Hardware, die in diesem Forum niemand erzählt. Z.B. sollten alle RETAIN Variablen nach der IEC 61131-2 nach einem Netzausfall gerettet werden und beim Wiederhochfahren wiederhergestellt sein. Das wäre für einen Betriebsstundenzähler sehr wichtig. Aber bei der Beckhoff Hardware funktioniert das nicht immer einwandfrei. 

Auch wenn die Beckhoff Hardware mehr Speicher hat, so nützt dir der überhaupt nichts wenn er bei kurzen Netzausfällen nicht gerette wird. Bei Siemens gibt es weniger Speicher, der bleibt aber erhalten.

Sicher ist die S7-1200 auch eine neue Hardware, die wird aber jetzt schon mehr als ein Jahr bei Maschinen erfolgreich eingebaut. Bei Siemens ist nur das Programmierwerkzeug nicht so toll, aber das sollte sich mit dem TIA Portal 11.0 auch ändern.

Bei Beckhoff musst du auch die Codesys Umgebung installieren, und dein IEC Programm damit kompelieren. Nach dem Kompelieren kannst du die Daten in die CPU übertragen. Das ist um einiges komplizierter als mit dem Step7 zu arbeiten.

Auch wenn viele gegen Siemens eine Abneigung haben, die Hardware ist meist die bessere und langlebigere. Es gibt heute noch 40 Jahre alte SPSen (S5-115 usw). im Einsatz. Wo gibt es dass bei anderen Herstellern?

Das ist auch der Grund, warum Maschinenbauer Siemens Hardware oft bevorzugen. Wenn eine Firma international tätig ist, kann man bis auf die USA (Allen Bradley) überall mit Siemens ausliefern.


----------



## rudl (11 Januar 2011)

> Bei Beckhoff musst du auch die Codesys Umgebung installieren, und dein IEC Programm damit kompelieren. Nach dem Kompelieren kannst du die Daten in die CPU übertragen. Das ist um einiges komplizierter als mit dem Step7 zu arbeiten.


TwinCat baut auf CoDeSys auf, das stimmt. Wenn man TwinCat installiert, braucht man aber nicht noch extra CoDeSys zu installieren, sondern TwinCat ist eine abgeänderte Entwicklungsumgebung, die auf CoDeSys aufbaut und erweitert wurde.

Das Kompilieren und auf die Steuerung laden geht alles im Hintergrund und mit einer Taste, ich sehe also nicht was daran kompiliziert sein soll.

Was bei Beckhoff im Vergleich zum standard CoDeSys schade ist, ist, dass man nicht mehr hardwareunabhängig ist.

In der Zukunft denke ich, dass sich die objektorientierte IEC 61131 Programmierung von CoDeSys und Beckhoff vor allem durchsetzen wird.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Januar 2011)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Hallo drfunfrock, hallo Thomas,
> ihr beide offenbart hier ein Wissen, von dem ich noch nie gehört habe. :s21:
> Schreibt doch zusammen ein Buch.
> 
> ...



Wenn du mehr weißt dann schreib doch was an meinen Aussagen falsch ist. Ich bin auf dein geballtes Wissen gespannt.


----------



## tom_x (12 Januar 2011)

Krauser schrieb:


> In der früheren Firma habe ich auch mit Beckhoff Hardware gearbeitet (CX90xx). Da gibt einige unschöne Geschichten mit dieser Hardware, die in diesem Forum niemand erzählt.


Unschöne Sachen gibts bei Siemens auch, wenn z.B. ein Timer nicht mehr korrekt arbeitet, wenn man den aufrufenden Baustein im Status beobachtet (mit CPU315 erlebt, durch FW-Update behoben). 


Krauser schrieb:


> Z.B. sollten alle RETAIN Variablen nach der IEC 61131-2 nach einem Netzausfall gerettet werden und beim Wiederhochfahren wiederhergestellt sein. Das wäre für einen Betriebsstundenzähler sehr wichtig. Aber bei der Beckhoff Hardware funktioniert das nicht immer einwandfrei.


Finde ich auch nicht optimal gelöst (z.B. NOVRAM), ist aber besser geworden, z.B. 1 Sek. USV. 



Krauser schrieb:


> Bei Siemens ist nur das Programmierwerkzeug nicht so toll, aber das sollte sich mit dem TIA Portal 11.0 auch ändern.


Da ändert sich aber nichts an der Programmierung (DB's, Instanz-DB's usw.), oder? Ich hab in letzer Zeit viel TwinCat programmiert, wenn ich mit S7 dann was machen muss, komme ich mir vor, als hätte ich Handschellen dran. Ist sicher eine Gewöhnungssache, aber ich finde die Programmierung mit TC/CodeSys einfacher und eleganter. 



Krauser schrieb:


> Bei Beckhoff musst du auch die Codesys Umgebung installieren, und dein IEC Programm damit kompelieren. Nach dem Kompelieren kannst du die Daten in die CPU übertragen. Das ist um einiges komplizierter als mit dem Step7 zu arbeiten.


Ist Ansichtssache. Dauert vielleicht ein klein wenig länger als einen Baustein hochzuladen, dafür fallen die Inkonsistenzen zw. AG und FD weg. Wie letztens, als ein Mitarbeiter eines Maschinenherstellers nicht bemerkte, dass er einen der geänderten Bausteine nicht hochgeladen hatte. Klar fördert ein Vergleich alles zu Tage, ab ich finde inzwischen, dass DAS komplizierter ist. War vorher S5/S7 gewöhnt und fand das auch erst alles blöd, aber meine Meinung hat sich inzwischen geändert.



Krauser schrieb:


> Auch wenn viele gegen Siemens eine Abneigung haben, die Hardware ist meist die bessere und langlebigere. Es gibt heute noch 40 Jahre alte SPSen (S5-115 usw). im Einsatz. Wo gibt es dass bei anderen Herstellern?


Da flunkerst du doch, oder? Laut Wikipedia gab's vor 40 Jahren noch nicht mal die S3, die S7 kam 1979 auf den Markt. Und ob eines der ersten Geräte noch läuft, ist so ein Frage. Aber ich denke, von der Legende S5 lebt Siemens noch. Bei S7 haben wir schon mehr Probleme gehabt (Panels, ET200). Wir haben haben einige ca. 10 Jahre alte Beckhoff-IPC's 24/7 im Einsatz, ich glaube, in der Zeit wurde 1 oder 2 mal mal ein Mainboard getauscht. Nicht, dass bei Beckhoff alles super ist. Eine Katastrophe ist meiner Meinung nach der Lightbus, der hat uns schon graue Haare gekostet. Würde ich am liebsten rausschmeißen und EtherCat rein. Und bei meinem CX9001 zu Hause schmiert ab und zu der FTP-Server ab. Ich denke, dass bei Beckhoff die Qualität der restlichen Software (z.B. Visu, Server) eine wichtige Rolle spielt, da die Rechner oft multifunktional verwendet werden. 
Wenn's um Verlässlichkeit geht, dann steht bei mir AEG Modicon A350 an erster Stelle. Anfang der 90er einen Lehrgang gehabt und bis heute nie wieder an den Kisten dran gewesen.  Na ok, einmal ein Bitbus-Problem, war aber wohl eine Kontakt-Sache. Karten zw. 2 Anlagen getauscht, nie wieder aufgetreten.



Krauser schrieb:


> Das ist auch der Grund, warum Maschinenbauer Siemens Hardware oft bevorzugen. Wenn eine Firma international tätig ist, kann man bis auf die USA (Allen Bradley) überall mit Siemens ausliefern.


Oder wegen der S5-Verbreitung und weil selten einer über den Tellerrand schaut.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Januar 2011)

tom_x schrieb:


> Da flunkerst du doch, oder? Laut Wikipedia gab's vor 40 Jahren noch nicht mal die S3, die S7 kam 1979 auf dem Markt



die S7 erschien etwas später http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/STEP_7


----------



## tom_x (12 Januar 2011)

Sorry, Schreibfehler. S5 war gemeint..


----------



## PN/DP (13 Januar 2011)

In den neunzigern hieß es bei uns "40 Jahre alles Scheixxe" - hier heißt es "40 Jahre alte S5-115".
Die 40 muß man nicht so auf die Goldwaage legen - 30 Jahre wären auch schon sehr beachtlich.

Harald


----------



## StructuredTrash (13 Januar 2011)

Dass ältere SPSen robuster sind und Schätzchen aus den 80igern noch heute laufen, ist nicht allein Siemens-typisch. Früher waren die Kisten ja wesentlich einfacher gestrickt und man konnte die Bits noch mit blossem Auge erkennen.
Heute nähere ich mich z. B. einem gut ausgelasteten Beckhoff CX1020 dagegen nur mit einer Tube Brandsalbe in der Tasche. Ich befürchte zwar nicht, dass er mir in den nächsten Stunden abraucht, aber ein überdurchschnittlich langes Leben prophezeihe ich ihm auch nicht.


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (13 Januar 2011)

Krauser schrieb:


> In der früheren Firma habe ich auch mit Beckhoff Hardware gearbeitet (CX90xx). Da gibt einige unschöne Geschichten mit dieser Hardware, die in diesem Forum niemand erzählt. Z.B. sollten alle RETAIN Variablen nach der IEC 61131-2 nach einem Netzausfall gerettet werden und beim Wiederhochfahren wiederhergestellt sein. Das wäre für einen Betriebsstundenzähler sehr wichtig. Aber bei der Beckhoff Hardware funktioniert das nicht immer einwandfrei.


 
Doch, man muss nur die entsprechende Funktion an der richtigen Stelle aufrufen.



Krauser schrieb:


> Bei Beckhoff musst du auch die Codesys Umgebung installieren, und dein IEC Programm damit kompelieren. Nach dem Kompelieren kannst du die Daten in die CPU übertragen. Das ist um einiges komplizierter als mit dem Step7 zu arbeiten.



TwinCAT zu installieren dauert ungefähr 10 Minuten, bei Siemens Software muss man mit einem halben Tag rechnen, da geschätzt 100.00 Datein in 1000 Unterverzeichnisse installiert werden. Schon wenn ich die Projektordner sehe :sb6:

Das Debuggen mit TwinCAT geht viel schneller, da automatisch alle Änderungen kompiliert und übertragen werden. Das Programm ist immer konsistent. Bei der S7 kann ich mir mal eben eine Anlage zerschiessen, indem ich einfach vergesse einen DB zu einem FB zu aktualisieren und zu übertragen.


----------



## BerndAllgäu (13 Januar 2011)

@Graph&SCL_Freak

das sehe ich auch so...

aber es ist und bleibt (für viele) eben geschmackssache. Bei manchen hat dies sogar religiösen charakter... *g*

lg Bernd


----------



## BerndAllgäu (17 Januar 2011)

Krauser schrieb:


> Hallo Matthias,
> 
> Bei Beckhoff musst du auch die Codesys Umgebung installieren, und dein IEC Programm damit kompelieren. Nach dem Kompelieren kannst du die Daten in die CPU übertragen. Das ist um einiges komplizierter als mit dem Step7 zu arbeiten.



Hast du z.B. bei S7-Graph mal mitgezählt wie oft du klicken mußt damit die Schrittkette letztendlich funktionierend in der SPS ist? (und ich rede davon wenn alle Häckchen mit "beim nächsten mal fragen" abgewählt wurden)

Was an F11 und einmal <Enter> kompliziert ist weis ich nicht. Aber jedenfalls habe ich bei einem CodeSys basierenden System noch nie einen DB vergessen einzuspielen.

lg Bernd


----------



## Chräshe (17 Januar 2011)

*Vergleich mit dem CX8000*



MatthiasSt schrieb:


> Nochmal wegen der Aufgabe. Es ist keine Hausaufgabe sondern  ein Vergleich den ich für meine Technikerarbeit benötige. Wollte eben wissen ob der BC1920 besser oder gleich ist wie die CPU1200.



Hallo Matthias,

Eigentlich wollte ich mich hier komplett ausklinken, aber dazu geht es hier viel zu interessant zu. *ROFL* 

Zu deiner Frage – welche CPU ist besser?
Das ist wie bei Schere, Stein, Papier – es kommt auf die Anwendung an!
Dazu hältst du dich ja sehr bedeckt. Bisher vielen nur die Stichworte „Sondermaschinenbau“ und „Ventile“. Wäre nicht eine LOGO ein guter Tipp? 

Ohne zu wissen, für was die Steuerung verwendet werden soll, ist jede Aussage wertlos...

Sofern es nur um den Vergleich geht, ohne die Technik morgen anwenden zu müssen, solltest du dich nicht auf den betagten BC9120 einschießen. Die Technik ist schon über 10 Jahre alt, während die Siemens S7-1200 noch ganz grün ist.  
Wenn dann solltest du den Vergleich mit dem CX8000 anstellen. Wie du selbst festgestellt hast, ist der CX8000 nur ~30€ teurer als der BC9120, aber viel leistungsfähiger. Wie gesagt – die CPU ist noch nicht lieferbar und die Produktankündigung auf Mitte 2011 könnte noch einmal verschoben werden... 

Gruß
Chräshe


----------

